# [H]: Armies, Books, Single minis- Warhammer and 40k [W]: £££



## muse1c (May 11, 2010)

Hi all, I'm currently raising funds for new photography gubbins, and so have decided to have a clearout of all my old Warhammer. This is a list of everything that I have for sale:

*Warhammer Fantasy:*

1 painted WoC Nurgle Sorceror; the newer one will the scrolls and the staff. 

10 well painted Empire Archers/Huntsmen. These are painted in an autumnal paint scheme, with autumn themed bases and a 2x10 movement tray. 

3 well painted Bretonnian Grail Knights, based like the Archers above. The shields are unattached and unfinished however. 

1 unbuilt (apart from torso glued to legs) Grail Knight Banner Bearer. This one has no shield at all. 

1 well painted (although the banner itself is only primed black) Bretonnian Battle Standard Bearer 

Partially painted and unbased Carnosaur, no rider. 

*Warhammer 40k*
Painted Tau Ethereal 

Very well painted and based Ghazgkull Thraka (metal) 

Codex: Chaos Daemons. The only damage is some wear and tear at the top of the spine on the outside. 

*Lord of the Rings*

Metal Treebeard, painted but the legs are not attached. No base at the moment- 

*Books:*

Hardback Warhammer 40k Current (5th) Edition rulebook; good as new 

A5 Paperback 5th ed. 40k rulebook- these can go for upwards of £15 online 

Hardback 8th Edition Warhammer Fantasy Rulebook, pristine condition 

'Emperor's Mercy' by Henry Zou 

Bretonnian Army Book, great condition.

*Armies:*

1) 1500pts approx. Ogre Kingdoms army, consists of:
Pirate Maneater
Butcher/Slaughtermaster
6 Ironguts, in various stages of paint
11 Bulls, also as above
2 Leadbelchers, need a little bit more gs work
20 Gnoblars, some basecoated, with a fully painted ad based movement tray
1 Scraplauncher/Ironblaster, converted from a Giant
A bag of assorted Ogre bitz from the Giant/Bulls/Leadbelcher/Irongut kits

Bought new, the army would cost in the region of around £160 (using a battalion) so I think I'm looking for offers around the £115 mark, although I can negotiate on price of course. This is a real bargain considering that a lot of the army is based very professionally, with some of it being finished and well painted, and all primed at least.

Drop me a pm if anyone needs better photos (the plog ones aren't great) or any details on the army

2) 2000pts Chaos Space Marine Night Lords army, complete with NL conversion packs and FW Rhino Doors, consists of:
-1 Lord (the one with jump pack and lightning claws, but minus the jump pack- which I can provide)
-5 Terminators with lightning claws and 1 heavy flamer
-11 Chaos Marines with a meltagun
-11 Chaos Marines with a flamer
-11 Chaos Marines with 2 flamers
-10 Chaos Marines with a flamer
-4x Rhinos
-3 Obliterators
-Vindicator
-Codex: Chaos Space Marines
-A figure case that has been cut to fit the whole force, except for 1 of the Rhinos.

Here are pics of the army:
http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g370/muse1c/For Sale/Night Lords/

All are painted to a high gaming standard, and are based too. 
The cost of buying the army new rrp is just over £450, including the costs of the FW parts and the metal Night Lords' conversion packs.
Bearing this in mind, and the painting/modelling work that went into the army, I'd be interested in an offer around £450, but can negotiate on price if need be
Drop me a pm if you're interested, or have any questions

That's all folks, as said, drop me a pm if you need any photos or details!
The prices (excl. p&p) I've put up are more of a guide really, I'll take most offers really, and can negotiate on price!

Cheers


----------

